# I dropped my laptop and now the screen is messed up



## BeastlyKings (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a Think Pad 600,300Mhz,154Mb ram,5Gb hard drive.
The OS is DSL-N Linux.
So heres the story, is was sitting in my chair with many of my laptops sitting around me, i was doing some work (and play) and then i thought... hmmm I'm hungry i think ill get something to eat.
Well when i got up my foot got caught in the power cord of one of them and ripped it of the edge of the armrest.
So there it lay... wifi card bent very badly, CD tray open and three white bars going down the screen.

Thats the story, this is the summery:
Laptop screen has bars going down the left side, the computer is still working it just now has these bars that i can not get rid of.

i do have a spare screen but its a big job to replace it.
What do i do?
is it a hardware failure?
If so is it the screen itself or the mobo?


PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## BeastlyKings (Nov 13, 2006)

I have done some trouble shooting and in the many thing that i tried i pushed on the screen itself and when i did so the colors of the bar's changed so now i am pretty sure that its the screen itself.
Thanks anyway but i think i got this, i going to swap out the screenss.
I have a spare screen that i will use.

K bye guys.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If you plug the laptop into an ext display, you can find out if it is the screen or something else.


----------



## BeastlyKings (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, i already replaced the screen and it was the problem.
Is the anyway to fix that screen so i can use it again or is it done for?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I am guessing it can not be easily repaired, but at this point it will not hurt to disassemble it and see if you can find what got damaged.


----------



## BeastlyKings (Nov 13, 2006)

But isn't there like mercury in there?
Or something that could be bad for my health?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If the screen is cracked open, then yes. It is more likley that you will find broken connections or circuit boards. 
So if you open it and the screen assembly is intact, you should be ok.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Just be careful about the liquid crystals behing the glass casing. The mercury is contained in the cold florescent backlight that is used. Just don't crack the sides. The screen probably has broken vertical controllers or a cracked data cable (the part on the inside of the screen itself is fragile).


----------



## Modgeezer (Apr 14, 2007)

Got the same prob,
was given an Advent 6414 the screen is a right mess.
Is it hard to change, I was told a lot of laptops are interchangeable, if true does anyone know of any for this?
Many thanks
Ian


----------

